# New Story by Me



## Horsegirl896 (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry everyone, but I will not be continuing writing this on here.  I'll continue on my own, privately, because right now I was just winging it. I want to finish before I post it for everyone to see.  So yeah.. that's all.  Though if you want, I'd love name suggestions for the book! I still don't have one in mind, and would love to hear what you guys have in mind, if you have any, that is.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Is sounding good! Please do continue posting!


----------



## Horsegirl896 (Oct 29, 2016)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Is sounding good! Please do continue posting!


Thanks! I may after I improve it...I'd rewrite it, for sure, because now looking back at it I have advanced some more and it doesn't look the greatest. XD


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Really really good, I like it.


----------

